# Tuner Recommendations



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to be looking to replace my tuner in the very near future and am leaning towards the Boss TU-3 or the Korg Pitchblack. I'm looking for a good, simple stompbox style tuner. 
I like the indestrutability of Boss pedals but have heard many good things about the Korg.
I use several different tunings in addition to heavy strings and the old Sabine I've been using won't even pick up the sound most of the time and when it does it usually registers the wrong note.
It's been malfunctioning for years and my patience with it is wearing thin.

Any opinions or expierences with either of these or perhaps something else?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a TC Electronic Polytune.
Small footprint and only a hundred bucks.
Hard to go wrong with a TU-3 though, 
I also have one.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

i used the boss tu-2 for years upon years with no problems until i lost it at a gig somewhere. 
i currently use a korg pitch black clone tuner (tuner from gfs) which is presently serving me ok.

the actual korg pitch black is pretty sweet for live gigs since its display is pretty massive compared to the tu-2/tu-3. the gfs tuner is even bigger:









ugh why do regular img links not work on this forum?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I use the pitchblack. it's really good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Planet Waves strobe tuner seems quite good. It's built like a tank, claims to be true bypass, and can power other pedals.

http://store.daddario.com/category/339146/Tru-Strobe_Pedal_Tuner




I like mine.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I use the Boss TU-2 with no problems. I find them in pawnshops more then other pedals. I see no real difference between TU-2 or 3, which might save you money. Polytune looks cool though.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, works great! It's about the size of a Timmy, good for guitar, bass and you can set some custom tunings too.

Specs:



A True Strobe Tuner in a Stompbox Format
True bypass
Muted output
Chromatic and guitar/bass modes
Fully programmable for alternate tunings and temperaments
Extreme accuracy: ±.02 cents guaranteed
Rugged die-cast aluminum case
$129.99
Made in USA


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have a TU-3 and it is a great stompbox tuner but I have now swapped to a Peterson StroboClip for incredible accuracy and sweetened tunings.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zurn said:


> I use the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, works great! It's about the size of a Timmy, good for guitar and bass and you can set some custom tunings too.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


+1 This is the MOST accurate pedal tuner in the market since it came out. It`s durable, I`ve had mine for at least 3 years now since it came out and have not had any problems with it. I have a Pitchblack and a Strobostomp too but this one beats them all, including any of the Boss tuners. And like Zurn said, this is perfect for custom tunings.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a pitchblack, it's been pretty good. I want a Peterson stomp though.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a pitch black. its quite nice and fast.

having said that, i have the ST-200 on the way. the pitchblack will probably go in my travel bag for tuning when i'm away from home.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

+2 on the Sonic Research strobe. I have 2. One on my board and one on the bench.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Turbo Tuner. Spend the extra $10 and get a tuner that will last you a lifetime. It's actually pretty cheap even ordered directly from Sonic Research.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Another vote for the pitch black. But I am always looking for something new


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

flashPUNK said:


> Turbo Tuner. Spend the extra $10 and get a tuner that will last you a lifetime. It's actually pretty cheap even ordered directly from Sonic Research.


for what its worth, a single Turbo tuner is 2x the cost of a korg pitchblack. 130+18 shipping vs $70

for most people, the Korg is probably good enough. I got it because i wanted more accurate tuning for set ups. My OCD probably plays a part in my purchase as well.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 for the TC polytune, great little unit; tune all your strings at the same time!!! change tuning with a switch and even power another pedal. and the price is right on this one.

oh, and it's true bypass


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I use a Pitchblack on one board, and a Boss tuner on the other. They both work fine for me and are fairly easy to read. As for durability, both have survived drunks climbing on stage and stumbling over them - seems strong enough for me...

One thing to consider might be the other pedals you are using. The board I have the Pitchblack on has all true-bypass pedals and a buffer. Since I'm using the buffer, I didn't want anything else colouring the sound and went with a true bypass tuner. The other board that I use the Boss tuner on is all Boss style (buffered bypass) pedals, so it works well with them.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The Turbo Tuner looks really tempting but the multi-string feature of the Polytune has certainly grabbed my attention. I could really use that feature.


----------

